

Get notifoed when people reply to your comments on Hacker News - pg

You can now get notified on Notifo whenever someone replies to a comment you've made on HN.  Just put your Notifo username in the notifo field on your profile.<p>Note: you may get notified before the reply is actually visible, if the commenter has a nonzero number in the delay field in their profile.  So if you don't see the reply, just wait a few minutes.
======
icco
Why is this better than <http://notify.io/> ? Notifyio has been around longer
and has a better support for people who don't use iPhones. Plus it's open
source...

Plus, I am really suspicious of the whole the names only differ by one letter
thing...

~~~
jazzychad
Please see my comment here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1203422>

The name difference is innocuous. The main reason for "notifo" was that the
.com was available, honestly.

------
jacquesm
That's a neat feature, but it may conflict with 'noprocrast', in that it will
drive you mad if you can see that there are replies but you can't read them :)

Why 'notifo', why not simply an email address ?

That's universal instead of a service that only works with the ipbone.

~~~
pg
I never considered it, actually. It was a moot point till a couple months ago
because we couldn't send email from the server. Rtm's strategy for security is
to install nothing. Eventually I may expand notifications to have more options
for type and delivery method.

~~~
cperciva
_Rtm's strategy for security is to install nothing._

I approve. :-)

That said, installing qmail is _probably_ not going to open you up to very
many attacks...

------
rksprst
What stops me from putting another user's notifo username? Most users use the
same username on various sites...

~~~
derefr
Two things, I suppose—first, users can block services on the Notifo website,
once they've [been] subscribed to them; second, developers have to sign up for
an API key, so you can't just create a thousand spam services and subscribe a
person to all of them.

I think it would pay to encourage users to use a shared secret in place of a
username, though, since it's not going to be visible to anyone else, and so is
really more of a "stream name."

------
plinkplonk
Is this IPhone only? Have pity on the rest of us unwashed types not cool
enough to own an IPhone(not to mention, not in the USA).

~~~
jacquesm
> Is this IPhone only?

Yep.

> Have pity on the rest of us unwashed types not cool enough to own an IPhone.

My thoughts exactly. There are a lot of mobiles out there that are _not_
iphones, in spite of the iphones popularity.

~~~
jazzychad
It's iPhone only _for now_. Support for Android is in the very near future and
BlackBerry right after that. This is explained on the notifo website.

~~~
davi
I don't have a smartphone. I would sign up for this service if it would send
me email when someone responded to my posts on HN.

~~~
jazzychad
I'm considering adding emails to notifo. It's on the todo list, but not high
priorty right now.

~~~
jacquesm
Why not ? Email allows you to reach _everybody_ that is online somehow, the
iphone only allows you to reach a small subset of those.

~~~
rue
No money in it?

~~~
ericd
Emails can include ads...

------
adelevie
This is an interesting way to provide a useful feature to HN readers and to
promote Notifo as a brand.

I can't think of any fields to enter on my profile for any site I use that are
also brand names.

Since many HN readers produce web content on their own sites (personal and
business blogs, content from their startup's site, etc), will adding this
feature to HN create a ripple effect on the web? Pretty awesome way to get
traction, IMO.

------
weaksauce
PG,

Under what conditions will this notify you? I know it will notify you when you
are a direct parent to the comment but is there a limit on how deep the
nesting is before it stops notifying you? Is every comment below you counted
as a response worthy of a notification?

~~~
pg
Each child, but only children.

------
jazzychad
Notifo just launched today! <http://notifo.com/>

Other HN launch thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1202941>

------
alexro
Why not notify people through Twitter? From Twitter I can get alerts to a
regular mobile, not to mention to a Twitter client.

~~~
ryanhuff
Fair point. In fact, why own the client at all? Be the middleman, and sent to
twitter, facebook, hot social network of 2011, etc, instead of messing with
clients. Lowers adoption barriers considerably.

~~~
Qz
The point is to make notifo the centerpiece, rather than tie it to whatever is
the current fad.

------
tcarnell
FYI:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1077411>

Femtoo.com already does this :-)

~~~
tcarnell
Furthermore, because Femtoo publishes your tracker notifications as your own
personal RSS Feed, you can already access all you notifications from _ANY_
mobile platform that has an RSS Reader.... err. which is pretty much every
platform :-)

Check it out at <http://femtoo.com>

oh and regarding seed funding for Femtoo.... watch this space...

~~~
tcarnell
Number of comments, updated every 30 minutes:

[http://api.femtoo.com/trackers/content/?trackerKey=f2t4ba37b...](http://api.femtoo.com/trackers/content/?trackerKey=f2t4ba37b771dc4c)

open, RESTful API's, no propriatory software required...

------
anigbrowl
I haven't used this service before, but it's a good idea - thank you.

Will it also work for submissions? I've noticed lately that the threads page
is slow, but clicking on 'submissions' via the profile page is _crushingly_
slow. If I'm away for a day or two it can make it difficult to check up on
older threads, or find the link to share at some later date.

~~~
dustingetz
meh, put it in another tab and click another HN article

~~~
anigbrowl
I know someone hiring for a QA position, but somehow I suspect you're not
interested.

------
maxklein
I think that notifo is a brilliant service, and I'm installing it right now.
HN AND twitter? Why, I think I shall!

------
dustingetz
why would someone set the delay?

~~~
pg
I do it because I find I often edit comments after posting them. Sometimes I
have second thoughts and delete comments after saying something unwise.

~~~
daeken
Out of curiosity, how long is your delay and have you adjusted it over time?
It's rare that I will think of some modification to (or the need to retract) a
comment in the first minute or two after submitting it, so the only delay I
could really see myself making use of would be 4 or 5 minutes. I'd be
interested to see how many people use this, how frequently it comes in handy,
and whether or not it's been fine-tuned to fit the way they think.

~~~
Xichekolas
I used to have mine set at two minutes, but recently changed it to one. I
found that I edit pretty hard for the first 2-3 minutes after submitting, but
all the major changes come in the first minute, and whenever I reconsider and
delete it's almost immediately.

------
vlisivka
crontab + wget + diff + grep -v + mail

